# Help with Condo Association bid



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

How long should this take with a F250 and 8'2" Boss V Plow? Only the stuff in the highlighted area - driveways and road?
Thanks, you guys have been a big help!


----------



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

Anyone? There are 18 driveways to back drag and the road


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Depending on how fast you are I'd say roughly between an hour and an hour and a half. That may be on a high end but from the look of it the driveways are more than 2 cars lengths


----------



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

The driveways are actually all 2 cars wide and just over 1 car deep


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Back dragging is a hard way to figure on top that your trying do it with a Boss V
I guess 10 mins per drive 20 min for the road might be the long figure


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Back dragging deep snow sucks. I can blow my driveway, 20x50, with a single stage Toro in 5 minutes tops. I would consider putting a 30" 2 stage on there and blow the snow on the front lawns. Where are you going to push all the snow once you pull it onto the road?


----------



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

We are blowing/shoveling the sidewalks so I had considered blowing the driveways as well but my blowing crew has an already overbook route so I do not want to add much more to it if I can avoid it.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

75-90 minutes


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

cet;1832543 said:


> Back dragging deep snow sucks. I can blow my driveway, 20x50, with a single stage Toro in 5 minutes tops. I would consider putting a 30" 2 stage on there and blow the snow on the front lawns. Where are you going to push all the snow once you pull it onto the road?


 Absolutely True. Sometimes snow blowers are a good solution, just more effort than sitting in the truck.


----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

We had an 18 drive complex similar but with drives on both sides of the street. Took about an hour or more backdragging drives, including clearing walks and street. Biggest pain in the butt site with a narrow street and complaint happy residents. I recommend buying a back plow like a daniels. Cut our time in half. Happy to no longer have this site.


----------

